# Posting Of Personal Or Contact Information



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Please be advised that it is against the rules to post e-mail addresses, Facebook IDs, phone numbers, or any other kind of personal info within your posts.

These types of posts WILL ALWAYS be removed no matter the reason(s) for the posts, and repeated violation of the rule will result in your account being closed.

This rule is in place for your own protection.

If you wish to contact each other privately, feel free to do so; but you need to use the Private Message facility.*


----------

